# Small snake in Crowdy Bay National Park, NSW



## Tamir (Nov 18, 2017)

Hi,

I almost stepped on a snake lying on a footpath in Crowdy Bay National Park, NSW, and I would like to know which one it is. It was rather small, I would say 50cm to 70cm. I didn't get a full shot, sorry.

Thanks for helping.


----------



## sp.michael (Nov 18, 2017)

It's a legless lizard, common scaly-foot. You can see the limb flaps in the last two pictures as well.


----------



## Tamir (Nov 18, 2017)

sp.michael said:


> It's a legless lizard, common scaly-foot. You can see the limb flaps in the last two pictures as well.



Wow, I didn't even know this exists! I thought this is old skin or something like that. Thanks!


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Dec 1, 2017)

@Tamir. The ear opening is also visible in the first photo. It is about two snout length back and below the eye – a slightly tilted lengthways slit. You might like to check out this thread on the same topi: https://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/threads/snake-id-new-to-oz.220869/.


----------



## Mitch.11 (Nov 13, 2018)

A Common Scaly Foot Legless Lizard indeed


----------

